# Mikrofon Verstärker...



## thelighter2 (23. April 2007)

Hi 
und wiedermal stehe vor so einer Entscheidung 

also 
http://www.thomann.de/de/mindprint_trio_usb.htm

oder

http://www.thomann.de/de/tascam_us_122_l.htm

also die kosten beide gleich nur das ich mir nicht sicher bin das der Mindprint einen Xlr eingang hat.
Also der Mindprint hat eine Usb 1.1 Schnittstelle der Tascam hat eine Usb 2 Schnittstelle das es Logischerweise zur besseren Qualität führen wird,oder irre ich mich da.Kennt ihr auch besser in der Preisklasse.

Bitte hilft mir 

mfg alex


----------



## chmee (23. April 2007)

Mit Sicherheit wird das Mindprint auch XLR haben, denn Phantomspeisung schickt niemand über ne Klinke. Ist schon ne seriöse Firma.

Die Annahme, USB2 würde bessere Qualität haben, ist falsch. Eine unkomprimierte Audiospur ( Mono,44KHz,16Bit) benötigt etwa 75KB die Sekunde. Eine unkomprimierte HiEnd-Spur ( Mono,96KHz,24Bit ) streamt etwa 245KB/Sek. Das ist allemal auch von USB1.1 zu schaffen. Ein größeres Fahrrad macht Dich doch auch nicht schneller 

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (23. April 2007)

> Ein größeres Fahrrad macht Dich doch auch nicht schneller


Hi
haste rechts...;-)  danke für die gute und schnelle Antwort


----------



## thelighter2 (24. April 2007)

Hi noch eine Anmerkung.
Du erwähnst oben das eine Audiospur so und soviel verbraucht was ist aber mit 3 oder 2 Audiospuren.


----------



## chmee (24. April 2007)

Die Werte sind pro Spur, also kannst Du es multiplizieren. USB1.1 ist auf 12MBit(1,5MB) ausgelegt. Das wären also grob 6 Spuren in HiQuality oder 20 Spuren in CD-Quali.

Anzumerken sei : Da sich alle Geräte, die an diesem USB-Port hängen, die Geschwindigkeit teilen, ist der Schritt zu USB2 schon sinnvoll, wenn 
1. mehrere Geräte an diesem Host hängen
2. diese auch Busgeschwindigkeit benötigen (HDD zB)
- Eine Maus macht die Sache nicht fett.

--> Ein Rechner hat grundsätzlich mehrere Host-Controller - Meistens sind die zwei USB-Ports die nah beieinander liegen, am gleichen Host <--

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (26. April 2007)

Noch eine Frage.Also ich weiss das der Tascam mit Cubase e.t.c kompatibel ist,ist auch der Mindprint zu Cubase kompatibel.


----------



## chmee (27. April 2007)

http://www.mindprint.de/cms.php?scr=products&mode=1&r=p&pr_kat=7&pg=4&trio=usb

Ja.

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (28. April 2007)

HI
Also die sachen sind angekommen (Hammer hart der sound).Aber ich möchte bei den Mindprint die Gitarre und mein Mikro auf 2 Kanäle aufnehmen also nicht das beides auf einer Spur ist geht das mit den Mindprint (und man braucht dafür Cubase).
Und immer wenn ich den Mindprint für n bisschen anlasse fängt es heftig an zu rauschen dann muss ich es für 10sek lang ausmachen dann wiedeer an dann geht es wieder

thx im voraus


----------

